# C60 with EPS V2



## dali1020 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi guys, anyone out there with a Colnago C60 & EPS V2 , been told you have problems fitting the battery "can only fix it with one screw on the down tube" is this correct , also frame came with a colnago chain catcher, this won't fit as the front derailleur bolt is to short, can this be chained for a longer one ? any tips would be great thanks


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

For the chain catcher, get "Campagnolo Chain Guard, part # FD-SR003". I got mine from Criterium USA (for Campy stuff, you send an Email with the part number to [email protected], then he orders it)


----------

